# Nooooo!



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

im only 15 and everyday i have to ride horses for a job and because i have a horse that needs riding everyday to stay up to par.. okay so my problem is.. my back aches constintly ... my dad says that if it continues to hurt that im going to have to stop riding.. those of you that know me.. know that's not an option.. its my life.. and when i say my back aches.. i mean like if i EVEN move wrong i feel like im being stabbed// being 15 is this a problem? 
When i wake up in the morning im stiff a little but then i dont hurt until i actually move around for a while... and after i ride.. soo...


I guess ill tell my dad everything is alright because just him saying that made me cry.. i wont stop riding.. id rather ride and have pain then not....have either...


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I was 17. Back condition caused it. Back surgery "fixed" it. I was riding again in less than a year.

Best to go get your back checked out....

imo


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

ya im thinking about doing that^^ but i HAVE to ride everyday.. i have 3 horses and i work with 5 a day.. and i cant really/dont want surgery.. it sucks.. and i think my dad would make me stop riding before the doctors..


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

what IMO mean?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Honey, if I hadn't gotten my back looked at and had the surgery, I would be paralyzed and never ridden again.

You probably don't have the same issue as me, but don't take that chance. You'll need your back for years and years to come .. take care of it now.

Again .. imo .. and sorry if I sound preachy.

I'm almost 50 and still ride ... medicine has improved vastly since I had my surgery .. 

You're probably dealing with something much less serious, but best to know.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

IMO -- In My Opinion .. *smile*


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

okay thanks my dad says it could be because i dont drink to much water.. could that be it?


----------



## Stillstandin (Nov 10, 2009)

Until you get this looked into by a medical professional you don't know. Back issues can be really serious and last a lifetime. As scary as it is to think of not being able to ride right now....think of the long term.
Go get it looked at, get some answers, deal with what is causing the pain. My sister had back surgery at 18. Before the surgery she couldn't ride. For a short time after she couldn't ride. But she got back riding. If she hadn't had the surgery she wouldn't be riding at all.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

usually that will cause muscle cramps .. but only your dr can tell.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

okay well i guess maybe when my mom gets home ill ask her for a doctors appt.. but what i hate is when they pay for me to go to the doctors and then nothing is wrong.. they think im just playing around that im not really hurting.. but im hurting.. even right now .. and i havent even done ANYTHING today..


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Get it looked at now. the longer you procrastinate this the worse it could potentially get.

I know how you feel about the thought of not being able to ride, but its a choice between being temporarily out of it, or having serious issues down the rode that prevent you from ever riding again. which would you choose?

If nothing else go talk to your school nurse and tell her whats going on. maybe she can talk to your dad, explain the situation a little better, and help you get the treatment you need, whether thats a chiropractor, or surgery or whatever. 

but dont risk your health just for the sake of riding now. take care of yourself for the long run.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks ok so thinking i might know the problem.......


a couple years ago i was riding my horse and he started bucked and i hit my butt hehe on the back of the saddle and i think i broke my tail bone and now not sure if everyone has this..but i have a bump on my lowwwweerrr back lol  i cant do sit ups because this 'bump' hurts when i do situps... could that cause my problems..? i mean im not sure if everyone has this 'bump' or not lol


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

We can't tell you that .. go see a medical professonal..


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

i know but if i ask my dad to take me to the doctors. he will say i need to stop riding for a week.,. so i will practically do nothing.. and IF my back was to feel better he wouldnt take me to the doctors.. just get rid of the horses... or what not..


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

... and so we are back to the beginning again ...

Good luck, BB.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

aaaaah. im not trying to be mean here...but you are putting your health on the line just for the sake of riding.

im not gonna pretend to know what the relationship is between you and your dad...but seriously talk to him. tell him the situation and work it out. maybe hell jsut say lay off the riding for awhile till you get better...

if you dont get this looked at and it gets worse, you wont be able to ride anyways because youre gonna be in so much pain...then your going to end up having to go to the doctor and probably end up with a more serious problem. Then youll have a longer recovery time before youll be able to ride, if you can ride....


get it fixed ow and take the weeks/couple months it takes to heal up, rather than procrastinate, pretend it isnt a big deal and end up with possible major back surgery, months of rehab, and months of slow going before your at where you are now.


thats all im gonna say on this.

good luck and please take care of yourself.


----------



## Fringe (Feb 29, 2012)

Go see a doctor. If nothing's wrong, nothing's wrong and you can stop worrying about it. But if something is wrong you'll want to know, before it gets worse. If you just let it get worse, eventually it could get bad enough that you'll be physically unable to ride. 

I was in a similar situation earlier this year. I was diagnosed with a chronic disease that would've killed me in a few years if it hadn't been caught and treated. They put me on medicine but told me I couldn't ride for a month. That month was absolutely miserable, but now I'm healthy again and back to riding several times a day.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I used to have horrible back pain. It was my bed. 

Since purchasing a new mattress, my back has been completely better. It really, really, really makes a difference.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

BB, my daughter complained about her back when she was 15. I was annoyed and thought she was being dramatic so I put off taking her to the dr. When we finally did, we found she had some weak muscles in her lower back and needed physical therapy. She didn't have to quit any of her athletics, she just needed to add some stretches and exercises to her routine. 

I regret being so skeptical about her pain but I'm glad we went to the dr. And now she is 20 yo and still does the exercises that keep her back healthy and pain free. Your problem could be just as simple. 

The hard part is talking to your parents I think. When does your mom get back? Can she help talk to your dad?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree go see a dr right away. 2 years ago i started gettinh severe back pain, went and got xrayed and turned out i had a case of spondylolisthesis. I was pulled from riding hard ( could walk but nothing more) for a month and put into physical therapy. My therapist gavw me workouts involving riding and now even thougg my case turned out to be mild ( just shifting throughout my spine due to an over curve) i do the exercises and can still ride regularly. Do not put it off it could be simple or it could be serious we cant tell you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

If it were a horse, you'd get out the vet and chiro. Don't neglect your own wellbeing for short-term reasons, or you won't be riding at all in a few years time. Back pain is serious.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

i asked my dad to go to the vet and i have to stop riding for a while before he will take me.. wonderful..


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ Look yourself in the mirror and repeat you SIGNATURE LINE to yourself about 10 times...

*hugs*


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

well i guess just spending some time with my horses would do some good next week im making a doctors.. i had a BAD NIGHTMARE last night; i broke a vertibre in my back and had a tumor back there.. :/ all because of my uncle..:/ 

praying for you buddy


----------



## chasingfireflies (Jul 27, 2012)

I agree. Get it checked now!!! Your back is soooo important. Take it from a woman who had to spend the last two years taking life easy to give my back a chance to heal. It could be I'll never ride again. But get it fixed early, learn how to care for your back and you'll ride for a lifetime!! It's hard to see that far in the future when your 15. But it can be very very scary if you don't find out what is going on!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm 16 now, but was 15 at the time and I was working at a english show barn cleaning up after 24+ horses and feeding/lunging ect... I developed bad back pain, and It turned out all I needed was a few adjustments from the chiropractor and my nerves weren't pinched anymore...

Best of luck and stay strong!


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

I have battled back pain for as long as I can remember, (I am 26). What I finally figured out is that if I work out and do stretches everyday in addition to riding, my back does not hurt. I don't pull muscles just by moving too quickly or bending over at the wrong angle, but as soon as I stop exercising for a period of time I start pulling muscles for no reason and just a having a constant achy back.


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

I am no doctor but is it low down in your back cause my mom has a herniated disc and when she rides extensivly or sits in a wrong posistion then it really really hurts her. Good Luck and PLEASE go see a doctor


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

Anything new?? Have you been to the Doc yet?? I hope it is nothing too bad.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

no I havent gone to the doctors yet:/ but nack isnt hurting near as much. since school started havent been able to ride.. so the backpack is now wieghing me down.. but Im going soon!!


----------

